# Point Calculator Canada



## jcheema (Mar 9, 2014)

I am a Software Professional,planning to get Canadian PR .
Can anyone give me some link to calculate my points to know whether i am eligible for PR or not.I want some link which will also tell me points classification i.e. how many points i am getting in different sections.I am good in English but still not getting where should I start from to apply for PR by myself only without using any consultancy.Thanks in advance.


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

jcheema said:


> I am a Software Professional,planning to get Canadian PR .
> Can anyone give me some link to calculate my points to know whether i am eligible for PR or not.I want some link which will also tell me points classification i.e. how many points i am getting in different sections.I am good in English but still not getting where should I start from to apply for PR by myself only without using any consultancy.Thanks in advance.


You can visit the below link to check for the points 

Six selection factors – Federal skilled workers

Minimum points required are 67, and you can apply with out any consultancy, just need to read the application guide available on CIC website

Best of luck.


----------



## jcheema (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks fniazi4u.
I will go through those links.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

jcheema said:


> Thanks fniazi4u.
> I will go through those links.


Here you have faced some citation:

If your score is 67 points or higher within 100 , you may qualify to immigrate to Canada as a federal skilled worker.

If your score is lower than the pass mark of 67 points of 100 , you will not qualify to immigrate to Canada as a federal skilled worker. It is better not to apply at this time.


----------

